# what water parameters kit should i buy or need? going buy now !



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

what exactly do i need to buy to check the water parameters ? im going to the fish store tonight!!! i have a ph tester already. what else i need ?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would just buy the API master test kit... it tests nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, DKH, PH.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Ægir said:


> I would just buy the API master test kit... it tests nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, DKH, PH.


thanks for the quick response i need that. on my way out the door now


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Pick up an fx5 and a 125 while you're there too


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Feefa said:


> Pick up an fx5 and a 125 while you're there too


in due time feefa


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Pick up an fx5 and a 125 while you're there too


yeah thats a good idea I would hate for something bad happen to that beautifull piraya


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

kits been bought. results are posted. thanks fellas

Nitrite N0-2 1.0

Nitrate N0 -3 4.0

Ammonia 1.0

PH 6.6

High Range ph not on chat but yellow dun't know what that could mean


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Feefa said:


> Pick up an fx5 and a 125 while you're there too


will the fx5 be okay for a 180gal tank ? because thats what i will most likely end up with asap. and from what i understand it looks like a canister filter and i'm planning to go with a sump system so how would that work ?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if you have a sump you dont need a canister filter your money is better spent on a powerhead if you want more circulation. but yea just as a side note your tank isnt cycled yet either so thats prob why it is cloudy at the moment.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

AS fan said:


> if you have a sump you dont need a canister filter your money is better spent on a powerhead if you want more circulation. but yea just as a side note your tank isnt cycled yet either so thats prob why it is cloudy at the moment.


now i haven not bought the 180 yet i will soon. just feefa said to get 1. but with my new tank i plan to get i want a sump tank since i understand a sump works better than a canister. true or not ? thats why i dont want to rush into buying a canister . or do they work the same? and would the fx5 handle a 180galon ? here are my param in my 46 gal now....yea i know terrible !!! will be doing a 10% water change everyday until i get my new tank. what you think?

Nitrite N0-2 1.0

Nitrate N0 -3 4.0

Ammonia 1.0

PH 6.6

High Range ph not on chat but yellow dun't know what that could mean


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if you want your fish to live, you NEED more filtration... that bigger tank isn't gonna do you any good if you keep putting off the real issues in your tank right now because you won't have any fish left to put in it. go out and buy a canister filter and set it up on your 46 gallon, then when you buy your big tank, you can put the canister on there and it should be loaded with beneficial bacteria by then.

once you have that taken care of, then you can start looking into a wet/dry if that's what you really want to run for filtration.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

joedizzlempls said:


> if you want your fish to live, you NEED more filtration... that bigger tank isn't gonna do you any good if you keep putting off the real issues in your tank right now because you won't have any fish left to put in it. go out and buy a canister filter and set it up on your 46 gallon, then when you buy your big tank, you can put the canister on there and it should be loaded with beneficial bacteria by then.
> 
> once you have that taken care of, then you can start looking into a wet/dry if that's what you really want to run for filtration.


i agree. thats what i was trying to say yesterday.


----------

